# L&M Boxing Day



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They have 50 bucks off on a slide trombone if anyone’s interested.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I've always wanted to be a tromboner.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> They have 50 bucks off on a slide trombone if anyone’s interested.


Is it rusty?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Is it rusty?


Try it for 30 days and let us know.
They have easy financing.
You can come as you are and pay as you go…lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw something on sale that was 1 single penny less than regular price.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably because they are trying to start a bidding war on that item.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Probably because they are trying to start a bidding war on that item.


Trade up for a paperclip.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m tryin not to get taken in by the gotta have it syndrome so they can keep their paper clips.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Try it for 30 days and let us know.
> They have easy financing.
> You can come as you are and pay as you go…lol








Urban Dictionary: rusty trombone


When a guy gets a rim job and a hand job at the same time from one person. Looks like the giver is playing a trombone...with a 'rusty', brown mouthpiece.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I'm not one to tell someone how to run their business. But it occurs to me that forcing people to shop in store at a time where the public is constantly being warned about the danger of crowds in small spaces is a shade ill advised.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Urban Dictionary: rusty trombone
> 
> 
> When a guy gets a rim job and a hand job at the same time from one person. Looks like the giver is playing a trombone...with a 'rusty', brown mouthpiece.
> ...


That’s why I dropped music class in grade 10; something just didn’t seem quite right about where it was going with the horn players..lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> I'm not one to tell someone how to run their business. But it occurs to me that forcing people to shop in store at a time where the public is constantly being warned about the danger of crowds in small spaces is a shade ill advised.


I was thinking the same thing. Like who the hell do they think is going to be going there.
There’s a guitar that I was interested in but don’t really need; if they made it a percentage off for online purchases I just might do it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose one can expect things to be different on Boxing Day, but my last few trips to two of the Ottawa L&Ms had more staff than customers. I'm probably more concerned for all those clustered behind the counter than the few wandering the aisles.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They should offer booster shots, that’d get them lined up outside.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Wardo said:


> ...There’s a guitar that I was interested in but don’t really need; if they made it a percentage off for online purchases I just might do it.


Same with me. I think a lot of people have more disposable income from COVID, I know I've saved a ton not commuting. And I'd buy something unnecessary there if something useful actually went on sale for chrissakes.

But L&M sales are as exciting as botulism.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Is there a good deal on an HX Stomp anywhere?


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Meh, L&M boxing day sale is mostly used crap... nothing exciting on sale at L&M. Boring.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

They have some great polyester bongo gig bags on sale for $28.99 down from $31.99


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> They should offer booster shots, that’d get them lined up outside.


Offer a free rapid test kit with every purchase and people would've started lining up last week.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> I'm not one to tell someone how to run their business. But it occurs to me that forcing people to shop in store at a time where the public is constantly being warned about the danger of crowds in small spaces is a shade ill advised.



I thought they were going to go strictly online because the lists were due out Monday, but didn't appear until the end of the week. I figured they were reconsidering due to the Decepticon variant, but it turns out that they were more concerned about another cyber attack like the DDOS attack last year (this info from a couple of friends who work there).

When the lists came out, nothing interested me. There is one amp available that made it through the Black Friday sale. I had thought about buying it but already have a similar amp from the same manufacturer so had held off. If they had dropped the price on it any further I likely would have bought it, but it is the same price as before so I am not really interested. That being said, it is available for 50% of the price when new so it is a good deal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Halifax has a 2016 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Goldtop for $1700.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I got a $50 L&M gift card for Christmas and woke up this morning hoping to be able to grab something fun for a good price. Nope. The Brampton, Mississauga and Burlington locations have nothing of interest to me and even the stuff I don't want is listed for a pretty average price.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

It is challenging for a chain of stores to cater to all shoppers; beginner, intermediate and further searchers for nirvana tones

"SALE" prices rarely apply to items I desire

Shopping here on GC does yield excellent variety, sale pricing and the most knowledgable sellers all year round!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> A lame chain of stores for unknowledgable shoppers


This is why I hate the internet. I assume you're implying you're a "knowledgeable shopper" and the other 98% of us who shop at L&M by choice or necessity are idiots. Please enlighten us.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yeah, I don't agree with that quote either.

While I'll forever make fun of L&M's sales (they are insulting and pathetic in my area), they have an excellent assortment of stuff along with usually helpful staff.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, stuff comes on sale through the year and sometimes it's well discounted; just depends if that's what your looking for. I've always found the staff there to be good and same with Cosmo. Solo Guitars seems like a good place too; I was in there for the first time a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I spoke heatedly and in error....apologies to l and m et al


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

There’s a Gibson R8 in Waterloo for $3499.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Like who the hell do they think is going to be going there.
> There’s a guitar that I was interested in but don’t really need; if they made it a percentage off for online purchases I just might do it.


I'd be more than happy to go there to grab one of the 3 deals I find to be a good. Where they lose me is that they obviously only have one. It's December, and the middle of a pandemic. Regardless someone's personal level of fear regarding a negative covid outcome catching it means 10 days locked in your house. I'm sure someone will line up in the cold at 6am (still dark at 6am by the way) then elbow their way through 65 other people to run to the used pedal table to save 100 bucks while risking being locked in their house for 2 weeks, but I personally don't see the value. Especially when you remember there's a very good chance you won't even get the product you just went through all that for.

That being said, the initial point I was making was more how does someone at L&M, remembering that their clientele is mostly people who's age skews high risk for negative covid outcomes, or are very young and have parents who are understandably somewhat irrationally worried about their child's safety, not say "Uhh. You guys realize that if our Boxing Day sale is a "super spreader event" we're going to be in a heap of trouble, right?"


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Also an LP Traditional for $1499 in Mississauga.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is there a good deal on an HX Stomp anywhere?


I was looking for one, couldn't find any near me. 

There's a full size Helix in Cambridge for $1499.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Gotta be a hurting business. Many of us are not gigging during covid. Typically, I’d suspect there would be lots of gigging hobby players going through gear. A regular rotation of pedals. Strings. New & used amps and guitars. Etc. Pretty easy to justify gear purchases when you can pay for them from gig proceeds. For the past many years we’ve seen most gig venues dry up. It was pretty easy to pull in $100 per band member when gigging years ago. When a new USA Strat was under $1K. Today you are more likely to fetch $50/player. A new USA Strat is over $2K. Lol. Just an example of how I see things evolving.

Then covid killed any $50 gigs. 2 years in, the GAS industry seems to be surviving so far. People working from home with money saved. Nobody taking holiday. No concerts. No weekend get-aways. Suppose they might be buying gear at L&M?

I visited my local L&M on Xmas eve. I did notice considerably more staff than usual. More staff than customers for sure. No less than 4 people asked me if I was “Finding everything ok”. Then again at the till. I know most of them by first name. I’ve been going there for 18 years. Seems the staff must be under more pressure to sell more. I don’t particularly like that. Its been a comfortable place of solitude for me for many years. Felt the pressure there on Friday for sure. I bought $50 worth of guitar strings and picks. New gear is not on my radar much. I did buy a used Spark amp in October. Thru Kijiji though. Does L&M even sell them?


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Halifax has a 2016 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Goldtop for $1700.





TubeStack said:


> Also an LP Traditional for $1499 in Mississauga.


Seem them here in two months at $2200 !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

L&M is okay for what it is. It doesn't pretend to be something other than what it is, say, Folkway Music or The 12th Fret....or for those who may remember, the Ottawa Folklore Centre. Given market forces, they aren't unreasonable, though what they characterize as a "sale" can be questionable. 

I'm not much of a compulsive shopper, or shopper at all, and ads don't often snare me. On the whole, I don't find L&M any more disappointing than car dealerships, hardware/lumber yards, bait & tackle shops, book/record/used shops, that I (in)frequent. The stores that disappoint me tend to be clothing and shoe stores, but I've become kind of a dick with those so perhaps I'm not objective.

I'm not sure if L&M would be able to service my needs today as they did 20 or 25 years ago...equipping multiple bands, start-up lesson business, studio sessions...I've worked and aged out of their key demographic. Again, perhaps I'm no longer objective.

And yet, I remember with nostalgia my first L&M visit, Toronto, mid '70s, when I thought it was heaven on Earth.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The Custom shop I really like at my favourite L&M is available again this boxing day........just wish I could afford the damned thing.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is there a good deal on an HX Stomp anywhere?


Just saw London North has a used grey Stomp for $699, so not a huge deal. Also a Stomp XL for $799.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Kanata store has a decent fader for $300 used, down $600 from used.








Console 1 Fader


Console 1 Fader brings new levels of control over the wider world of your mix. Ride up to ten channels at once, working volume, high-and-low-cut filter values, drive, drive character, and more.




www.softube.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

They keep having this regular rotation of “sales” throughout the year and it just seems to be each store posting the same list of cast-offs that nobody wanted last time either. They’ll throw in a couple deeply discounted used items so that each time, the faithful will actually read the list and a couple may even be tempted to go in.

The last year or two, I couldn’t even be bothered to leave my house for what they’re offering, and that has _Zero_ to do with COVID. I know people will say “it’s hard to please everybody” but it seems lately, they’re pleasing nobody. I mean, other than the one or two people per store who manage to get the door crasher. They’d be better served by offering something like “10% off store-wide” with higher discounts on the odd other item. That would probably entice more people to actually buy something. Yeah, they’d get a smaller piece but of a MUCH larger pie.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TubeStack said:


> Just saw London North has a used grey Stomp for $699, so not a huge deal. Also a Stomp XL for $799.


Yeah I saw those.. I think I’ll just wait for now.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

It's all the exact same stuff that was in the Jack's Attic and Black Friday sales. The exact same used gear that they haven't moved yet.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> They keep having this regular rotation of “sales” throughout the year and it just seems to be each store posting the same list of cast-offs that nobody wanted last time either. They’ll throw in a couple deeply discounted used items so that each time, the faithful will actually read the list and a couple may even be tempted to go in.
> 
> The last year or two, I couldn’t even be bothered to leave my house for what they’re offering, and that has _Zero_ to do with COVID. I know people will say “it’s hard to please everybody” but it seems lately, they’re pleasing nobody. I mean, other than the one or two people per store who manage to get the door crasher. They’d be better served by offering something like “10% off store-wide” with higher discounts on the odd other item. That would probably entice more people to actually buy something. Yeah, they’d get a smaller piece but of a MUCH larger pie.


Given how high the demand for guitars and related gear has been over the last 2 years (Fender can't make guitars fast enough) I'm not surprised. USUALLY sales are to try and move out last year's stock to make room for the new stuff that's coming. But if there's no surplus gear around, then what is there to discount? Why bother blowing out the gear you have in the store at a discount when it's all been selling at regular price anyway?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeah I saw those.. I think I’ll just wait for now.


Yeah, I think it would take a $499 Stomp within 20min away to get me off my butt here…


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Why is it an issue for L&M to continue to advertise that which they'd like to sell? If the guitar you have for sale doesn't sell right away, do you not continue to relist/bump it waiting for a sale? If you don't see anything you want, move on. Simple. Why does it matter enough to complain about the same stuff on the list. Sorry if what you really want doesn't go on sale, but that's business.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Given how high the demand for guitars and related gear has been over the last 2 years (Fender can't make guitars fast enough) I'm not surprised. USUALLY sales are to try and move out last year's stock to make room for the new stuff that's coming. But if there's no surplus gear around, then what is there to discount? Why bother blowing out the gear you have in the store at a discount when it's all been selling at regular price anyway?


My kids were taking regular lessons up to March 2020 and my daughter had been going in whenever restrictions and common sense would permit. So basically, I was in there weekly. I would look over the entire electric wall each time. Out of the 100-plus Gibson, Epiphone, Fender, Squier, Gretsch guitars on their wall, there are _MANY_ that have been there since before COVID and many others that have appeared since then but have spent several months on the wall.

I know there has been an uptick in sales but that doesn’t mean there still isn’t a lot of dead stock.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Verne said:


> Why is it an issue for L&M to continue to advertise that which they'd like to sell? If the guitar you have for sale doesn't sell right away, do you not continue to relist/bump it waiting for a sale? If you don't see anything you want, move on. Simple. Why does it matter enough to complain about the same stuff on the list. Sorry if what you really want doesn't go on sale, but that's business.


I get it, but between the _BOXING DAY BLOWOUT!!!_, their _BLACK FRIDAY EXTRAVAGANZA!!!_ and their _INVENTORY CLEARANCE!!!, _they keep bombarding my inbox with their sales. Have a sale if you want but don’t try to convince me that “I’d be a fool to not take advantage of these killer deals”.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> I'd be more than happy to go there to grab one of the 3 deals I find to be a good. Where they lose me is that they obviously only have one. It's December, and the middle of a pandemic. Regardless someone's personal level of fear regarding a negative covid outcome catching it means 10 days locked in your house. I'm sure someone will line up in the cold at 6am (still dark at 6am by the way) then elbow their way through 65 other people to run to the used pedal table to save 100 bucks while risking being locked in their house for 2 weeks, but I personally don't see the value. Especially when you remember there's a very good chance you won't even get the product you just went through all that for.



That isn't how it works. They come out early and ask people what they are there to get, and then assign the item tot hat person. There is no mad rush like Black Friday in the US.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Gotta be a hurting business.



During Covid Fender had its best sales year in the company's history.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> It's all the exact same stuff that was in the Jack's Attic and Black Friday sales. The exact same used gear that they haven't moved yet.


Some of it, yes. But new stuff has been added. They start collecting for the sale weeks ahead of time. There are several items I have tried to buy over the last 2-3 years that were on hold for the sale. My current cab was on hold for this sale, but when the person from my store called the originating store to ask about it the manager said she could go ahead and transfer it in.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Given how high the demand for guitars and related gear has been over the last 2 years (Fender can't make guitars fast enough) I'm not surprised. USUALLY sales are to try and move out last year's stock to make room for the new stuff that's coming. But if there's no surplus gear around, then what is there to discount? Why bother blowing out the gear you have in the store at a discount when it's all been selling at regular price anyway?


That applies for now, but they have been holding these sales in this way long before Covid so @2manyGuitars does have a valid point.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

colchar said:


> That isn't how it works. They come out early and ask people what they are there to get, and then assign the item tot hat person. There is no mad rush like Black Friday in the US.


I'm obviously exaggerating there being a level of violence, but I've been there for their sales in the past and no one was asked what they wanted to have it held for them. They'd ask and then tell the person where it was in the store.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> I get it, but between the _BOXING DAY BLOWOUT!!!_, their _BLACK FRIDAY EXTRAVAGANZA!!!_ and their _INVENTORY CLEARANCE!!!, _they keep bombarding my inbox with their sales. Have a sale if you want but don’t try to convince me that “I’d be a fool to not take advantage of these killer deals”.


Yes, exactly what I was going to post.

Sure, they can put their unpopular stuff on sale anytime, just don't make hot air about it. That's why their 'big' sales and especially their marketing ploys are easily mocked. These threads keep cropping up for a reason.

Now where's that $8K slide trombone for $50 off...?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> I'm obviously exaggerating there being a level of violence, but I've been there for their sales in the past and no one was asked what they wanted to have it held for them. They'd ask and then tell the person where it was in the store.



It has changed. They come out and take note of what each person at the front of the line wants (say the first 10-20 people), then they give them a number and assign that item to them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And BTW, I know that Fender sales were great during the first year of COVID as people took up new hobbies but I’m not sure that sales have held up. Plus, a lot of those sales were at the lower end of their product line-up.

The “can’t build them fast enough” is also due to other factors. Most modern manufacturing is tightly scheduled and vast warehouses full of parts waiting to be used is a thing of the past.

Let’s say that they’re scheduled to start building the Eric Johnson MIM Strat on February 1st for a 3 week run. The pickups and special necks will likely not arrive at the factory until the 3rd week of January. Well, guess what? The factory making the pickups was running at 30% for the past 3 months due to employees on sick leave. Pickups won’t be here so bump the production to April 1st.

What’s next in line? The Tex Mex Tele? Sorry, don’t have the bridges yet. They weren’t scheduled to arrive until the middle of February because we were supposed to be building something else.

Keep going through the production schedule like this and next thing you know, your factory is only putting out a small portion of your orders and customers are facing long delays for particular models.


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

Someone got a great deal on a Waza DM-2 at the Markham store before I could down there


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

I fully appreciate what L&M offers. Sure, they may not be perfect - but they're damn good and I'm grateful to have them in my city. The alternative would likely be grim.

I spotted some Yorkville powered speakers in the flyer for Calgary Royal Oak, got there about 5 minutes before they opened and joined about a half dozen others in line. Bear in mind, it's -28C here so the draw is probably a bit light. I got a pair used for almost half of retail. Asked about Yorkville LED lights, they were gone already but they checked rentals and found a pair that they could let go and price match on. They found a used bag for the lights, too - half price. Oh, and the warranty got extended from 90 to 365 days.

The salesperson helping me was extremely pleasant and helpful, especially considering it's Boxing Day. THIS was the model of customer service at its finest. 

So ya, they might not blow out their entire inventory at 40% off 4 times a year. They're still in business decades later for some reason or another.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> And BTW, I know that Fender sales were great during the first year of COVID as people took up new hobbies but I’m not sure that sales have held up. Plus, a lot of those sales were at the lower end of their product line-up.
> 
> The “can’t build them fast enough” is also due to other factors. Most modern manufacturing is tightly scheduled and vast warehouses full of parts waiting to be used is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...


Two or three months ago I bought a used SG on Kijiji only to discover that it had the circuit board electronics. No biggie, I’ll just have the electronics swapped. We had such a hard time finding parts after my new pickups arreived from Vineham that I only finally got the finished guitar on Christmas Eve.

Sounds fucking great though so it was worth the wait.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeah I saw those.. I think I’ll just wait for now.


Buy it online from Guitar Brando! @brandonparty Great dude and gear hound and small independent store in Edmonton doing big things with the best brands available. Has a Boxing Day sale on, add to cart and see your discount.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz .............


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

fonziedog said:


> I fully appreciate what L&M offers. Sure, they may not be perfect - but they're damn good and I'm grateful to have them in my city. The alternative would likely be grim.
> 
> I spotted some Yorkville powered speakers in the flyer for Calgary Royal Oak, got there about 5 minutes before they opened and joined about a half dozen others in line. Bear in mind, it's -28C here so the draw is probably a bit light. I got a pair used for almost half of retail. Asked about Yorkville LED lights, they were gone already but they checked rentals and found a pair that they could let go and price match on. They found a used bag for the lights, too - half price. Oh, and the warranty got extended from 90 to 365 days.
> 
> ...


People think retail business can just afford to put everything on sale all the time, hell Retail markup is 100% most of the time anyway right?

The reality is that discounting items kills retail business, absolutely murders them.

Discount to death is what you see just before someone goes out of business.30 -50% discounts means a company is taking a huge loss on those products. With MAP pricing 100% markup is more a myth and 30-40% gross margin is more reality and it doesn’t take much in way of overhead and salary to chew away most of that.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> Buy it online from Guitar Brando! @brandonparty Great dude and gear hound and small independent store in Edmonton doing big things with the best brands available. Has a Boxing Day sale on, add to cart and see your discount.


Not too bad but I think I may have found a better option on reverb.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> Not too bad but I think I may have found a better option on reverb.


Better as in price or better as in local community member and member of the board here that provides outstanding customer service and puts his ass on the line to provide a retail location bringing in brands that no one else is willing to in effort to service the musician community in Canada.

To me that will always be worth a couple bucks more.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> Better as in price or better as in local community member and member of the board here that provides outstanding customer service and puts his ass on the line to provide a retail location bringing in brands that no one else is willing to in effort to service the musician community in Canada.
> 
> To me that will always be worth a couple bucks more.


Well better as in the HX stomp plus the MIDI controller that I'm looking for sold in one listing.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I remember when group buys were routinely 50% off, many times more than that. Not in just guitars & gear, but car stuff too. Nowadays, if these large chains can offer 10% off, that's considered a bargain by those that have never experienced those type of deals that I did - and they defend it.

But I'm not heartless. To be fair, part of this is me accepting the new crappy sales norms of pathetic discounts - and it's not easy. It's been happening since the 90s. I understand the bind some of these retailers are in. Suppliers just won't negotiate with supply managers to have exciting sales where they bring in 60 Strats and sell them off in a day w/ a 45% discount in a door crasher special. I've been involved in sales like that, they did happen because I was there - and they were great, lots of fun. And the store made a profit too because the mania didn't wear off. Once they secured their 45% off Strat, these buyers went on to buy half the store at regular pricing - like a shark's feeding frenzy, they emptied the place. Those were the days...

Most players here, except some of the old timers, haven't experienced semi-annual bargains like that and probably never will. They have my sympathies for sure.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

We used to do group buys for car parts like headers and such not that long ago.

About 8 years ago maybe more Cosmo had a Boxing Day sale on Blackstar heads for 650 down from 1500 hundred or something - there was a load of them stacked up at the checkout in the guitar section. At that price I would’ve bought one but I had no use for it so I didn’t.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> Well better as in the HX stomp plus the MIDI controller that I'm looking for sold in one listing.


That works too lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> We used to do group buys for car parts like headers and such not that long ago.
> 
> About 8 years ago maybe more Cosmo had a Boxing Day sale on Blackstar heads for 650 down from 1500 hundred or something - there was a load of them stacked up at the checkout in the guitar section. At that price I would’ve bought one but I had no use for it so I didn’t.


I remember all the blackstars on sales.

That was because they were garbage robot wave soldered amps with serious issues and were dying left and right and retailers were scrambling to get rid of them.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

There was a time when major retailers didn't unload garbage to customers at 'big' events. They cared about them enough to provide good quality merch at occasional steep discounts and still make a profit. It was win-win.

There was also a time when retailers were happy at 15% to 20% margins - not no more. Today's businesses can't seem to survive unless they have at least 50% to 100% profit on 95% of their merchandise.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

How many of you have bought gear at Amazon? I’m not talking guitars but things like strings, tuners, stomp boxes, cables, microphones, etc. In order to stock all those high priced guitars that may sit for many months to years before they sell, they need to move a lot of the smaller items at high markups. Having money tied up in mostly slow moving stock is not a sound business model unless you have very high markups, like 200% or more. If they had the small price, high markup, high volume sales they could go back to the Boxing Day sales of the past. It’s a delicate balancing act that has been changed dramatically by online vendors taking over the small price, high markup stuff that used to be a retailers bread and butter. They don’t have the cash flow cushion they used to.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> They have 50 bucks off on a slide trombone if anyone’s interested.


Almost had me, but I don't want the slide kind.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I ended up at my local store late this afternoon. Of course the advertised deals I was interested in were long gone, BUT they had an HM Strat that wasn't on their list for almost half of what they were new. I was very, very close to bringing it home, but thought better of it. Really cool guitar though.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

kruts said:


> Meh, L&M boxing day sale is mostly used crap... nothing exciting on sale at L&M. Boring.


Sometimes it’s really good used crap, and that’s what keeps me going back.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> ...BUT they had an HM Strat that wasn't on their list for almost half of what they were new...


I would have probably bought that on the spot.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I would have probably bought that on the spot.


I was very close, and if it's still there the next time I go in, I doubt it stays.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Not too bad but I think I may have found a better option on reverb.


Yeah sometimes you can.

I bought a Jackson a few months ago, new not used. I had found one at an L&M location and had it transferred in to my local store. I quite liked it and would have been happy to buy it, but I came across one from a store in Winnipeg that was a $360 savings over the one at L&M and had a nicer top (a quilt top, which I don't usually like). I took a chance on buying it sight unseen and ordered it, and it is a fantastic guitar for a really good price. The one I transferred in is still sitting at my local L&M.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> How many of you have bought gear at Amazon? I’m not talking guitars but things like strings, tuners, stomp boxes, cables, microphones, etc.


Not once, except for picks that were no longer available at L&M but were still to be found floating around on Amazon (a discotninued Fender model). I bought strings from Best Buy once, when they had a stupidly good deal available. And I used to buy strings from a manufacturer, which meant buying directly from a small business, but they stopped making strings. Other than those isolated instances everything comes out of L&M, or another music store if I happen to be in one and see something that I want.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Have to see how it sounds with the lipstick pickup. Looks like a National humbucker might fit between the lipstick and the cone cover; will try running it with both pickups at once and see how that sounds. Run each pickup into a separate channel on the Fender or into two separate channels on the board for recording and maybe a 57 pointed at cone as well.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Given how high the demand for guitars and related gear has been over the last 2 years (Fender can't make guitars fast enough) I'm not surprised. USUALLY sales are to try and move out last year's stock to make room for the new stuff that's coming. But if there's no surplus gear around, then what is there to discount? Why bother blowing out the gear you have in the store at a discount when it's all been selling at regular price anyway?


I think this was particularly true at one point during early-mid covid, but hasn't necessarily been the case for quite some time. It would seem that atleast some of what you're seeing now is the product of lack of materials, labor shortages, supply chain issues and inflation. I have friends who have been advised that everything from new wood flooring to a new car are a 5-6 month long wait. Even certain brands of pre-amp/power amp tubes (e.g Mesa) are in short supply and are taking months to source and deliver. Microchip shortages alone are creating absolute havoc for anything even half related to electronics.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I was looking for a wiring harness and people were telling me that they had trouble sourcing parts. Also, pretty much everything I look at just browsing L&M or Cosmo they don’t actually have it but they can order it.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

fonziedog said:


> I fully appreciate what L&M offers. Sure, they may not be perfect - but they're damn good and I'm grateful to have them in my city. The alternative would likely be grim.
> 
> I spotted some Yorkville powered speakers in the flyer for Calgary Royal Oak, got there about 5 minutes before they opened and joined about a half dozen others in line. Bear in mind, it's -28C here so the draw is probably a bit light. I got a pair used for almost half of retail. Asked about Yorkville LED lights, they were gone already but they checked rentals and found a pair that they could let go and price match on. They found a used bag for the lights, too - half price. Oh, and the warranty got extended from 90 to 365 days.
> 
> ...


I agree. I love Long & McQuade because there's so many locations, their staff is good, their warranty/return policy is solid and they tend to have more selection than your average music store. In fact, I've bought all of my brand new guitars from L&M except for one and have purchased everything from load boxes to strings to straps to picks to cleaners to velcro to tubes to pedals to cables to even a servicing once or twice. However, retailers have set the expectations for sales (particularly Black Friday and Boxing Day) through history and the wording they choose to use. If you're willing to use the words "great deal", "special", "blowout", "clearance", etc as a marketing gimmick to capitalize on the time of year, then I think its fair for customers to feel and express that they haven't lived up to this. As someone who woke up on December 26, 2021 with some extra money to purchase something that I didnt need for a "deal", I'm very disappointed lol.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Wardo said:


> Yeah I was looking for a wiring harness and people were telling me that they had trouble sourcing parts. Also, pretty much everything I look at just browsing L&M or Cosmo they don’t actually have it but they can order it.


Exactly. And the wait times are absurdly long in comparison to any shortages pre-pandemic or even mid-pandemic. A guitar stool is a several months long wait lol.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have picked up some good gear in early January when L&M sells off their rental equipment. It comes with I believe a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

MarkM said:


> I have picked up some good gear in early January when L&M sells off their rental equipment. It comes with I believe a 90 day warranty.


I have got some really good deals on ex-rental gear. It is very inexpensive to upgrade the warranty to a year and the warranty is the same as with new gear. A couple of months ago I picked up a Traynor SB110 (with one year warranty) for half of what they are asking for in the Boxing Day sale. It is the perfect amp for small gigs and has XLR out for bigger gigs.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've also picked up a used Traynor cabinet and a rented Jackson guitar in the last year from L&M, not a scratch on either.

They were cheaper than new, but not by a whole lot. The discounts on both of them were laughable and they would not negotiate 1 penny. Despite that, I don't regret buying them because they are both very expensive now and long wait times to get them.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Here’s the first flip from Kingston. $2300 doorcrasher. Now $3100 on Kijiji. 2018 Gibson Memphis ES-335 Dot | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Exactly. And the wait times are absurdly long in comparison to any shortages pre-pandemic or even mid-pandemic. A guitar stool is a several months long wait lol.


Funnily enough, L&M had a bunch of those available in their Boxing Day sale. Shit prices, but they were available.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MarkM said:


> I have picked up some good gear in early January when L&M sells off their rental equipment. It comes with I believe a 90 day warranty.



Which sale is that?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I don't know if it is advertised, I just go in the first part of January and everything they rented is displayed and the price reflects how much rental revenue the have made on that item. I have bought amps, pedals, mic's and PA equipment. They do have some guitars that must not get rented much!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarkM said:


> I don't know if it is advertised, I just go in the first part of January and everything they rented is displayed and the price reflects how much rental revenue the have made on that item. I have bought amps, pedals, mic's and PA equipment. They do have some guitars that must not get rented much!


I'm wondering if you're thinking of the Inventory Sale - usually the second weekend in February. It's usually my favourite sale of the year - lots of rentals and trade-ins. I think the trade-ins are a response to Christmas bills needing to be paid. At any rate, it seems to be the sale with the most opportunities - though I agree sales at L&M (and retail in general) don't seem to have the discounts that they used to.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I'm wondering if you're thinking of the Inventory Sale - usually the second weekend in February. It's usually my favourite sale of the year - lots of rentals and trade-ins. I think the trade-ins are a response to Christmas bills needing to be paid. At any rate, it seems to be the sale with the most opportunities - though I agree sales at L&M (and retail in general) don't seem to have the discounts that they used to.


That and in Ontario the 13% tax is like 2 steps forward one step back.



There are three types of sales taxes in Canada: PST, GST and HST. See below for an overview of sales tax amounts for each province and territory.


ProvinceTypePSTGSTHSTTotal Tax RateNotes:AlbertaGST5%..5%British ColumbiaGST + PST7%5%12%ManitobaGST + PST7%5%12%As of July 1, 2019 the PST rate was reduced from 8% to 7%.New BrunswickHST15%15%As of July 1, 2016 the HST rate increased from 13% to 15%.Newfoundland and LabradorHST15%15%As of July 1, 2016 the HST rate increased from 13% to 15%.Northwest TerritoriesGST5%..5%Nova ScotiaHST15%15%NunavutGST5%..5%OntarioHST13%13%Prince Edward IslandHST15%15%QuebecGST + *QST*9.975%5%14.975%SaskatchewanGST + PST6%5%11%YukonGST5%..5%


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't see how people say that the deals aren't good. I agree that you have to look for them, but I've been doing these sales since Black Friday 2018 and I've got some stellar deals over the years:


2015 Taylor 314CE for $999
2020 Fender 70th Anniversary Esquire for $2099
2016 Les Paul Studio (pelham blue) for $999
2016 Les Paul Standard for $2250
Vox AC15 for $500

All of these deals range from $500 to $1500 (conservatively) off the new equivalent. Even that 2018 ES-335 for $2300 referenced above from this year's sale is a crazy deal. I 100% agree that they can be few and far between, but there are some amazing deals to be had.

Whether it's worth the risk of showing up in-person this year is a whole other discussion...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MarkM said:


> I don't know if it is advertised, I just go in the first part of January and everything they rented is displayed and the price reflects how much rental revenue the have made on that item. I have bought amps, pedals, mic's and PA equipment. They do have some guitars that must not get rented much!


I've never noticed that before. Maybe it is just your local store?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I'm wondering if you're thinking of the Inventory Sale - usually the second weekend in February. It's usually my favourite sale of the year - lots of rentals and trade-ins. I think the trade-ins are a response to Christmas bills needing to be paid. At any rate, it seems to be the sale with the most opportunities - though I agree sales at L&M (and retail in general) don't seem to have the discounts that they used to.


If you are correct then yeah I have heard of it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I'm wondering if you're thinking of the Inventory Sale - usually the second weekend in February. It's usually my favourite sale of the year - lots of rentals and trade-ins. I think the trade-ins are a response to Christmas bills needing to be paid. At any rate, it seems to be the sale with the most opportunities - though I agree sales at L&M (and retail in general) don't seem to have the discounts that they used to.


Maybe it is in February, I can't say for sure?


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

BDoubleG said:


> I don't see how people say that the deals aren't good. I agree that you have to look for them, but I've been doing these sales since Black Friday 2018 and I've got some stellar deals over the years:
> 
> 
> 2015 Taylor 314CE for $999
> ...


Yep, I've gotten some great deals from these sales over the past couple years. I find there's generally maybe one per shop. Unfortunately I wasn't in town for it this time, but there was a Mesa Rectifier Recording Preamp at the Toronto Bloor location for $600 - that's less than half of what they're going for used these days!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think it depends on what buyers think a deal is. I don't want to pop anyone's balloon, but some of these 'deals' in this very thread are lukewarm deals IMO. My experience has shown me that pretty much every major L&M item (like a guitar, amp, PA system, synth, cabinet, etc.) that really does have a great sales price, there's maybe 1 or 2 of them in the store or even across the country - and no rain checks like years back when that tactic was much more common. That's not really a sales event in my book. That's a few items reduced in price, marked for clearance or an in-store special - not a major sale to go cartwheels over.

At the same time, I know it's all about marketing and all that crap. Marketing's is a euphemism for embellishment.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Arts in Newmarket has a 70th Broadcaster for 2,300.

Seems to be some other OK sale prices on their site as well.

Might be worth a look.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Is it rusty?


does it talk?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The Arts in Newmarket has a 70th Broadcaster for 2,300.
> 
> Seems to be some other OK sale prices on their site as well.
> 
> Might be worth a look.



There are some _great_ sale prices on their site.

There are two Orange amps available that I am interested in. One is available for $500 less than L&M's price, and the other is $750 less. I am not in a position to toss out $2000 right now, but might do it anyway. I will speak to someone I know at L&M today to find out their average used prices on the second of those amps and, if the new price at The Arts is in the ballpark, I might just have to pull the trigger.

If I do buy I'm not sure if I should buy from The Arts to give them the business for having such good prices, or whether I should make L&M price match as a 'fuck you, you could have sold for this price but didn't so now you are forced to' move.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> If I do buy I'm not sure if I should buy from The Arts to give them the business for having such good prices, or whether I should make L&M price match as a 'fuck you, you could have sold for this price but didn't so now you are forced to' move.


Yeah, I’m always in favour of a good “fuck you” but it’s also nice to support a good business.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, I’m always in favour of a good “fuck you” but it’s also nice to support a good business.



I just spoke to The Arts and the prices are in effect until the 31st. I need to speak to L&M and figure out if they have any used ones, and what their average used selling price is. 

I just bought an Orange Rocker 15 Terror from them and now that I am one of their 'special' customers, I will get hit with a 10% restocking fee if I return it. If I buy a more expensive amp from them they might manually waive that, but doubt they would be as willing to do so if I was forcing them to price match.

Now I just have to decide which of the two I really want - the one I used to have and regret selling or the other that I've never tried.

On their website The Arts offers financing (I wouldn't use it) and also mention that they give you a dedicated online salesperson. I wonder if they are trying to position themselves as something like a Canadian Sweetwater? If so, I think that would be great. If they were more conveniently located to me they would definitely get my business.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got an HD28V from The Arts about 5 years ago. I was able to negotiate their tag price down and I ended up saving a grand on that one. The HD28V is not a cheap guitar had it only been in the store for about 2 weeks so was mint. Given the choice I'd buy from the smaller store in Newmarket rather than mess around with L7M price matching. L&M will always be there; the smaller places not so much.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> .... I wonder if they are trying to position themselves as something like a Canadian Sweetwater? If so, I think that would be great.


I was emailing a large supplier in the US about parts availability (not Guitar Center). Dealing with the same guy over a few emails. A week ago I got an email from them offering to hook me up with tax advice for writing off music equipment purchases which I suppose is good customer service even though I hadn't bought anything from them; and then there's the place in Texas where I get boots from and they number each pair they send me so I won't mix them up .. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I got an HD28V from The Arts about 5 years ago. I was able to negotiate their tag price down and I ended up saving a grand on that one. The HD28V is not a cheap guitar had it only been in the store for about 2 weeks so was mint. Given the choice I'd buy from the smaller store in Newmarket rather than mess around with L7M price matching. L&M will always be there; the smaller places not so much.



Right now, the only thing that really has me thinking about L&M is being able to return my recently purchased Rocker 15. If they let me do that without penalty, great. If not then it is The Arts but I would be stuck with three amps - Rocker 15, AD30, and Traynor YGL3. I do not need three amps, especially if two of them are Orange.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Spoke to the store manager at my local L&M. There are no AD30s kicking around used, just new. 

He was shocked at how low the price was at The Arts, and was even more shocked that they had the Rockerverb available for $750 less than L&M. He checked their website and honoured their price, and more importantly said he would let the bad boy tax slide since I am upgrading and I've only had the Rocker 15 for about a week.

I feel bad for not ordering from The Arts, but being able to return the Rocker without paying a penalty was the deciding factor.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

The price match is honorable, but them being 'shocked' at their competition's prices shows me they're in their own bubble. No surprise.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I do not need three amps, especially if two of them are Orange.


You know, a rattle-can of black paint will run you 5 bucks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The AD30 has arrived already. He must have placed the order at the perfect time for it to get out the door last night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

must have been around 2011 or so I played through one of those made in Italy SR Technology acoustic amps at one of the Walter's Music stores. I remember being completely blown away of the sound quality and features. I believe Godin guitars were the Canadian company that was importing and selling them at the time with a retail price in the neighbourhood of $1,000. I always had the amp in the back of my mind to one day purchase. 

After a few years had gone by I noticed Godin had dropped the line and they seemed to disappear. A year or so ago I stumbled across a company on the internet by the name of Schertler who had bought out SR Technology and now manufacture the same amps out of Switzerland. There is also a company out of Italy by the name of ACUS which also sells acoustic amps very similar to the Schertler and original SR Technology out of Italy. I wonder if the ACUS amps are what replaced the SR Technology line once manufactured in Italy.

Anyways, a week or so ago I visited my local L&M to pick up some strings and to my surprise there was an SR Technology JAM 100 sitting on a table with other boxing day specials. Plugged it in and took it for a spin checking all the inputs, outputs, EQ, effects, etc. and everything functioned as it should. Had them ring it in at $350.00.

Best sounding acoustic amp I've come across yet and a bargain at twice the price IMO.
Built like a tank too.
Also the most expensive set of strings I have purchased to date, lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> You know, a rattle-can of black paint will run you 5 bucks.


----------

